# how do i set-up a ball/royal python wooden vivarium?



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

The vivarium will be 3ft, it will be for a 2 year old ball/royal python.

what id like to know is where to place what and if im missing anything on its setup.

if i used a ceramic bulb, do put it pointing to one side and will a ceramic bulb heat just one side that i have it on?

do i use 2 hides, i hear that if one side is heated they may want to hide somewhere cooler?

is aspen ok for ball pythons and will it provide the right amount of humidity to aid good shedding?

how do you know when to up the size of its feed?

can i plug a heat mat in to a habitat thermostat and set the dial for the optimum 85f, in turn of doing this how do i place it and possibly protect snake from some possible burning?

do ball/royal pythons like to climb?

im told royal/ball pythons don't like light to much, how much light can i use and how long?


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Put the ceramic pointing downwards on one side with a guard.
Set the hot spot to 32/34c, i find the cool side looks after its self.
Dont use a heat mat with a large royal leave the ceramic on 24/7.
2 hides minimum 1at each end.Use a dimming or a pulse thermostat and digital thermometer, set temps and stat according to thermometer.
Aspen will be fine.Low branches or logs will be ok, not high ones royals are clummsy.
No extra light is needed, you can use led or low watt energy savers if you wish.
Food size approx one and a half the width of the thickest part of snake


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

nelly1 said:


> Put the ceramic pointing downwards on one side with a guard.
> Set the hot spot to 32/34c, i find the cool side looks after its self.
> Dont use a heat mat with a large royal leave the ceramic on 24/7


 
......with a dimming stat of course.


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

callumcook said:


> ......with a dimming stat of course.


.
Long post many edits:2thumb:


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

nelly1 said:


> Put the ceramic pointing downwards on one side with a guard.
> Set the hot spot to 32/34c, i find the cool side looks after its self.
> Dont use a heat mat with a large royal leave the ceramic on 24/7.
> 2 hides minimum 1at each end.Use a dimming or a pulse thermostat and digital thermometer, set temps and stat according to thermometer.
> ...


what watt ceramic heat bulb should i use in a 3ft vivarium?


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

kaleluk31 said:


> what watt ceramic heat bulb should i use in a 3ft vivarium?


.
100/150 watt the stat will adjust it


----------

